# Braxton hicks



## kazzD (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi
I have a quick question about braxton hicks, i'm 21 weeks pregnant and i've been getting braxton hicks for at least the last two weeks, i know it is braxton hicks as this is my second but i didn't get them with my first untill i was about 35 weeks! I'm worried that i might have the baby early, the midwife said it isn't normal but didn't offer me any other advice other than if they get worse or you start to bleed go to a&e which just made mte panick more. Baby is moving around fine and i've had the heartbeat checked which was all fine. Any advice please!
Thanks Kazz xx


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Kazz

I worried about exactly the same thing as I experienced braxton hicks from 18 weeks with this pregnancy.  But, I am 39 weeks today!

Like you, I experienced braxton hicks a lot later on in my first pregnancy so was very surprised to get them a lot earlier this time.  I have chatted to other ladies on here and close friends that have experienced the same thing and have had no problems.

Easier said than done, but please try not to worry.

Terri xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This is normal and some women are mre sensitive to braxton hicks than others.  Also more aware of them if you have had babies before

jan27


----------

